# Turkey



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone! I am fairly new to turkey hunting and only harvested a few in the last few years. I am having a hard time locating turkeys on the Wasatch Front-North of Salt Lake. Has anyone else encountered this? I have noticed one of the trailheads I have used in the past has been so busy this year with more people wanting to get out. Could the increase in people in the area pushed them out? Its funny because we see them in the neighborhoods. Any advice on finding turkeys is greatly appreciated. I'm still learning this and sure am addicted to chasing the turkeys!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

salmotrutta81 said:


> Hi everyone! I am fairly new to turkey hunting and only harvested a few in the last few years. I am having a hard time locating turkeys on the Wasatch Front-North of Salt Lake. Has anyone else encountered this? I have noticed one of the trailheads I have used in the past has been so busy this year with more people wanting to get out. Could the increase in people in the area pushed them out? Its funny because we see them in the neighborhoods by the Bountiful golf course. Any advice on finding turkeys is greatly appreciated. I'm still learning this and sure am addicted to chasing the turkeys!


They are still around. They do respond to pressure. There are a lot of people out chasing them, and from what I've seen, they've been spending much more time in areas where they are sheltered, ie golf courses, neighborhoods, etc.

If you know areas where there are birds, I think that's most of the battle. Just gotta put in the time until you can find them in a spot you can kill them. Also, don't get too specific with where you are seeing them, just because there are still a lot of folks looking for an easy turkey dinner with extra time on their hands due to COVID.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I thought it was all private during the fall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Brettski7 said:


> I thought it was all private during the fall?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I thought as well. The Fall Hunt season was set up because of the birds raising cane with the land owners, and trying to reduce numbers in areas. Could be wrong...Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> That's what I thought as well. The Fall Hunt season was set up because of the birds raising cane with the land owners, and trying to reduce numbers in areas. Could be wrong...Wouldn't be the first time.


There's a little bit of public to hunt around the front. I've heard it's extremely over crowded now with all the new "hunters" the state has seen this year haha


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I did the Fall hunt a couple years ago and it wasn't much fun at all for me. I have a great friend that has tons of land and turkeys on the land. His wife made us breakfast and then we headed out to the area he said was a slam dunk. 


We sat there for maybe 30 minutes drinking coffee when the birds rolled up. No calls, decoys, nothing. Just a couple old hicks from the sticks, sitting in the sticks. It was over in a hurry and then I helped him push some cows around, do a few chores that needed finished and just had a great time visiting.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Well **** that sucks. I would have chased them had I known. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

taxidermist said:


> I did the Fall hunt a couple years ago and it wasn't much fun at all for me. I have a great friend that has tons of land and turkeys on the land. His wife made us breakfast and then we headed out to the area he said was a slam dunk.
> 
> We sat there for maybe 30 minutes drinking coffee when the birds rolled up. No calls, decoys, nothing. Just a couple old hicks from the sticks, sitting in the sticks. It was over in a hurry and then I helped him push some cows around, do a few chores that needed finished and just had a great time visiting.


He have anymore chores needing done? I'll volunteer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

He have anymore chores needing done? I'll volunteer.

LOL......I'm sure he does. A cattleman always has chores needing done. He doesn't allow hunting in his place because the last time he let someone on to hunt, they cost him money and a headache. Sad it only takes one incident to have something like that happen.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

taxidermist said:


> He have anymore chores needing done? I'll volunteer.
> 
> LOL......I'm sure he does. A cattleman always has chores needing done. He doesn't allow hunting in his place because the last time he let someone on to hunt, they cost him money and a headache. Sad it only takes one incident to have something like that happen.


That sucks. Unfortunately it ruins for everyone especially those that are respectable hunters. I'd love to hunt some private land for Turkey. I don't even own an ATV so it's nearly impossible for me to tear anything up.

With that said, I'm having a hard time finding somewhere you can actually hunt Turkey on public for fall Turkey. I'm looking at the maps and reading the book. Book says only certain areas in the region. The map shows the regions but doesn't show specific areas. It acts as if the whole region it shows is open, which I can find plenty of places if that's the case. It does say online though on one of the hunts that WIA areas are included in those private land hunts. If that's the case I know where I'm going.

Anyone else have more knowledge or specifics on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

MooseMeat said:


> There's a little bit of public to hunt around the front. I've heard it's extremely over crowded now with all the new "hunters" the state has seen this year haha


Is it a little bit or is it the Wasatch front. Looking at the hunt on Planner it shows the Northern Region Wasatch Front (Fall Turkey) and says all lands (BOTH PUBLIC AND PRIVATE). Picture below for the hunt verbiage and the pink outline is the boundary for it. If it's correct and I understand it properly then I'm buying some tags and know where I'm hunting. There is quite a bit of public land within that pink outline.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Brettski7 said:


> Is it a little bit or is it the Wasatch front. Looking at the hunt on Planner it shows the Northern Region Wasatch Front (Fall Turkey) and says all lands (BOTH PUBLIC AND PRIVATE). Picture below for the hunt verbiage and the pink outline is the boundary for it. If it's correct and I understand it properly then I'm buying some tags and know where I'm hunting. There is quite a bit of public land within that pink outline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is plenty of public ground to hunt, and plenty of birds, and plenty of people within that highlighted area. My buddies have taken a few birds already. I haven't been out yet myself. You have til february to get it done too.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Kwalk3 said:


> There is plenty of public ground to hunt, and plenty of birds, and plenty of people within that highlighted area. My buddies have taken a few birds already. I haven't been out yet myself. You have til february to get it done too.


Looks like I'm buying some tags then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes fall turkey hunting is a lot different than spring for sure. That is unfortunate that someone caused a problem for your buddy...you are right...it takes only one.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Headed out in the morning to see what I can get done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

First Turkey I've ever taken. 45 mins from time I parked till heading home. Put a perfect (AND EXTREMELY LUCKY) spot and stalk/ambush on a group of Turkey. Could have limited out this morning. I will be purchasing more tags for sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawsdeezy (Dec 1, 2020)

Congrats to Brettski!
And anyone else who has filled a tag on private or public land.

I have a Wasatch front fall turkey tag trying to fill for a while no luck yet! 
Any info or help from anyone would be much appreciated!

Went scouting above bountiful golf course this morning but all the turkeys were just on the golf course..


----------

